# ADA 60F Simple Iwagumi Scape



## marle (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi all.. sharing my simple Iwagumi Setup

Grown in a pretty high temperature thus the plants aren't at their best..

29 degrees celsius.

Lights are 2 Up Aqua Z Series and Filtration via Ehiem Ecco.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats quite high temp for CRS no ? Otherwise, great looking lawn~ 

Greetings from SG too


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Love it !!!
You using DSM to grow your HC ?


----------



## marle (Jun 16, 2007)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Thats quite high temp for CRS no ? Otherwise, great looking lawn~
> 
> Greetings from SG too



Yes abit too high.. hopefully things will turn out well..

Bump:


Crazy Bunny said:


> Love it !!!
> You using DSM to grow your HC ?


Thanks!, i grew it out from the pot emmersed style.. takes much longer to root i guess!


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 27, 2013)

Is that red lava rock you used? love the baby tears.

how long did it take? i finally got my potted tears to acclimate to my tank, most of it died but it is growing now. CO2 obviously, PPS-Pro or EI fert dosing?

great looking tank. 40B?


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

I guess that tank is pretty ok


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty enough but I'd be bored with it quickly. I like a busy overgrown jungle to look at.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

Steve002 said:


> Pretty enough but I'd be bored with it quickly. I like a busy overgrown jungle to look at.


agree with steve....boring


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Apr 27, 2006)

Very well composed iwagumi aquascape. There are certainly focal points in your aquascape that draw the eye. From a design standpoint, it is a much more accomplished aquascape than those you see where it's nothing but a hodgepodge of overgrown plants. Kudos on the beautiful tank....maintenance is going to be a b*tch though


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great! You did an excellent job of keeping the HC in check and trimmed. Simple, yet great to look at.


----------



## marle (Jun 16, 2007)

Dear all, some updates to my tank..

Theres the appearance of BBA and GBA. I am intending to remove the BBA but keep the GBA. Also, the right side of the tank require filling in of HC and HG which might take another month.

Tank is grown at 29 Degrees Celsius and i am pleasantly surprised that HC can in fact grow dense in such temperatures. My HM is suffering as i can see the browning of its leaves and stems. It might also be because my light is too strong? I will be reducing the lights to 1 LED stick instead to see if theres any difference in the growth of HM. 

Pictures taken a night so some of the plants and fishes are sleeping.. There is some shrimps in the tank, 5 crs in fact but could be hiding because of a nasty puffer fish which is tasked to clear out the snails population. 

Hope you enjoy and happy aquascaping.. :lol:


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Looks great - very nice lawn. If only my HC were that lush / healthy *sigh*

I personally don't think its boring but I am a big fan of some nice red plants. Maybe some A.R. Mini in the back there to spruce things up?


----------



## marle (Jun 16, 2007)

klibs said:


> Looks great - very nice lawn. If only my HC were that lush / healthy *sigh*
> 
> I personally don't think its boring but I am a big fan of some nice red plants. Maybe some A.R. Mini in the back there to spruce things up?


Excellent idea.. i just might try that out!


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice. How many gallons and dimensions of the tank?


----------



## marle (Jun 16, 2007)

its 60cm * 30cm * 18cm..


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice tank,plain and simple,love it.


----------

